# Shampoo Pranks



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2012)

So ive caught this kid in my dorm using my shampoo 3 times this semester. I dont mind that hes using it, i just wish he would ask. Normally I wouldnt retaliate, but im going to be a graduating senior in 3 weeks, and im getting more and more eccentric.

So what can i do to sabotage my own shampoo and get him with?

This is the kind i have. Its kinda a light blue, white mix.


Spoiler












I also have an old bottle of the 2 in1, which is a darker blue, but its clear.


Spoiler











So the ideas ive gotten are:
1. Nair. I dont know if i want to bald him. But maybe.
2.Hair Dye. The only problem i have with this is the consistency and color have to match the original, because most people pour it into their hand, then apply to hair.
3. Ive heard of mixing in honey, but i dont know how effective that would be, i mean it might be but who knows.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 24, 2012)

Make it sham_poo_. He'll learn his lesson.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2012)

1. Blend onions.
2. Squeeze the juice out of onion paste.
3. Apply onion juice to the shampoo.
4. Repeat if the mixture is not "fragrant" enough to cause eye-tearing and complete social rejection.


----------



## Jugarina (Apr 24, 2012)

Empty shampoo into a bowl, mix with hair removal cream, and put it back in the bottle.


----------



## prowler (Apr 24, 2012)

fap in it


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 25, 2012)

Add lots of caustic soda to the bottle.


----------



## DarkStriker (Apr 25, 2012)

I feel sorry for him after reading just a few of the ideas lol.


----------



## Clarky (Apr 25, 2012)

remember this sort of thing happening out Spain when i had to go there on a business trip. It was resolved by someone ejaculating into the shampoo bottle


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Apr 25, 2012)

+1 for Cumshoo.


----------



## Devin (Apr 25, 2012)

Itching powder mixed in with regular shampoo. Not sure if the wetness negates the effect, but worth a shot.
Dye.

Making him bald? A little harsh, but hey.

Cumshoo..


----------



## Icealote (Apr 25, 2012)

Mayonnaise? If your fap can't fill the bottle, mix it in.


----------



## Jugarina (Apr 25, 2012)

I think the onion recipe is the best idea for payback without going overboard or just totally disgusting possibly illegal If found out there was cum in there.


----------



## xephos (Apr 25, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> +1 for Cumshoo.


I second this notion and add some horseraddish maybe?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hmm I agree with Icealote.... Maybe put a bunch of mayo in it and claim you jizzed in it?


----------



## loco365 (Apr 25, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Add lots of caustic soda to the bottle.


Oh dear me.

If you're not willing to add some pure sodium to the mix (That is if it doesn't react with the shampoo), then use that onion mix mentioned earlier.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 25, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> pyromaniac123 said:
> 
> 
> > Add lots of caustic soda to the bottle.
> ...



I don't get it, bortz asked for suggestions and I suggested.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Apr 25, 2012)

Empty out the shampoo. Clean the bottle thoroughly. Fill it with bees.


----------



## nando (Apr 25, 2012)

sorry to tell you nair wouldn't work, unless your friend happens to leave shampoo in for about 20 minutes.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 25, 2012)

Grind some chilli powder and black peppers and mix it into your shampoo


----------



## loco365 (Apr 25, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > pyromaniac123 said:
> ...


It'd be painful, perhaps on the same level as burning Sodium on your head.


----------



## kaputnik (Apr 25, 2012)

The cum idea is easily the best. Cum in the bottle for a few days, then put a note telling just that on it. Or perhaps something a bit more subtle if you like,  "cumbucket!" or something like that. The best thing, you can always get away by acting a victim if you can't handle his reaction :>

The sodium hydroxide/caustic soda (same thing) idea is not just gonna hurt. In best case he'll get away with severe chemical burns, in worst case he'll end up blind. Don't even consider doing that.


----------



## KingAsix (Apr 25, 2012)

The cum idea is best if you want to privately enjoy the prank

If you want something public that everyone will notice, go with the onion one.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Apr 27, 2012)

JinTrigger said:


> The cum idea is best if you want to privately enjoy the prank
> 
> If you want something public that everyone will notice, go with the onion one.


Why not both?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 27, 2012)

What colour is the shampoo you use?

If it's something funky like orange or pink, you could swap it out for hair dye. He'll look like an absolute moron with pink or orange hair


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Apr 27, 2012)

Replace the shampoo with mayonaise.....


----------



## nando (Apr 27, 2012)

Cum?  You guys are deep in sex offender territory and that record doesnt go away easy


----------

